# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Busta in negativo

## GINNY

Ritiro ora le buste paga.
Ma è giusto che per un operaio in aspettativa, quindi senza retribuzione, vengano ugualmente trattenute le addizionali? Mi ritrovo con un netto negativo! Non sarebbe stato più logico saldare il tutto con l'ultima busta utile e capiente? Ora devo andare a chiedere i soldi??????
Accetto pareri.....
Grazie Cri

----------


## Speedy

> Ritiro ora le buste paga.
> Ma è giusto che per un operaio in aspettativa, quindi senza retribuzione, vengano ugualmente trattenute le addizionali? Mi ritrovo con un netto negativo! Non sarebbe stato più logico saldare il tutto con l'ultima busta utile e capiente? Ora devo andare a chiedere i soldi??????
> Accetto pareri.....
> Grazie Cri

  Forse la soluzione migliore non è quella di andare a chiedere i soldi al dipendente, bensì quella di considerare tale importo come acconto corrisposto.
La prima volta che compili una busta paga con importo positivo, scalerai gli acconti corrisposti e tutto viene sistemato. 
Ciao Cri

----------


## GINNY

Ma ora contabilmente, secondo te, come faccio???

----------


## Speedy

> Ma ora contabilmente, secondo te, come faccio???

  Esempio:
= retribuzione zero
= addizionali trattenute 100
= netto in busta -100 
Registrazioni contabili:
= dare crediti verso dipendenti 100; avere debiti verso erario 100
= dare debiti verso erario 100; avere cassa/banca 100 
ok ?

----------


## GINNY

Scusa, scusa ho capito ora:
contabilizzo e tengo in sospeso il credito del dipendente, che verrà in seguito regolarizzato.
Sai la fretta tante volte non ti fa ragionare...... 
Ciao Speedy!

----------


## GINNY

Scusate se riprendo il discorso, ma non mi ritrovo ancora!!!
A livello contabile, devo rilevare il credito verso il dipendente in dare e OK. Ma in avere? Perchè debiti v/Erario? Non ho capitoooo

----------


## Speedy

> Scusate se riprendo il discorso, ma non mi ritrovo ancora!!!
> A livello contabile, devo rilevare il credito verso il dipendente in dare e OK. Ma in avere? Perchè debiti v/Erario? Non ho capitoooo

  Ma non avevi detto il 10.8 che la busta in negativo era provocata dalla trattenuta delle addizionali ?
Quindi se trattieni 100 al dipendente per addizionali (vedi l'esempio del 10.8), devi poi riversare le addizionali all'erario (non te le puoi tenere).
Spiego meglio:
= in condizioni normali (retribuzione netta 1000 meno addizionali 100 uguale netto corrisposto 900) dalla tua cassa sarebbero sempre usciti 1000, di cui 900 al dipendente a 100 all'erario
= in questa particolare situazione escono soltanto i 100 per le addizionali versate all'erario, per cui D=Crediti verso dipendenti 100 A=Cassa 100 (saltando, se lo desideri, il giro dare-avere sul conto Debiti verso l'erario) 
Ciao

----------


## falcioni

ho letto con interesse il quesito ...... perchè non mi è mai capitato .... 
ma siamo sicuri che può essere attuata una busta in "negativo"? e se il dipendente non rientrasse fino al 31/12 ....... come ci si dovrebbe comportare? 
occorre leggere la circolare relativa dell'Ufficio Entrate ..... 
by

----------


## Speedy

> ho letto con interesse il quesito ...... perchè non mi è mai capitato ....
> ma siamo sicuri che può essere attuata una busta in "negativo"? e se il dipendente non rientrasse fino al 31/12 ....... come ci si dovrebbe comportare?
> occorre leggere la circolare relativa dell'Ufficio Entrate .....
> by

  Il caso che sollevi è interessante.
Può il datore di lavoro sospendere la trattenuta mensile delle addizionali se il dipendente non percepisce alcuna retribuzione imponibile ?
In linea di principio direi di no (salvo specifiche istruzioni ADE che per ora non conosco).
Quindi, secondo me, il datore di lavoro dovrebbe continuare a trattenere le addizionali ed a versarle all'erario. Contabilmente si genera un credito verso il dipendente, che il datore di lavoro ha possibilità di recuperare o a fine anno in sede di conguaglio fiscale oppure all'atto della cessazione del rapporto di lavoro. 
Ciao

----------


## Contabile

Conguaglio nel modello 730 
IMPOSTA A DEBITO: 
Le imposte a debito sono trattenute dalla retribuzione /pensione del mese di Luglio.
Qualora la retribuzione/pensione corrisposta nel mese di Luglio risulti insufficiente a coprire l'imposta complessivamente dovuta, il datore di lavoro tratterr&#224; la parte residua nei periodi di paga immediatamente successivi, al massimo fino al mese di Dicembre, applicando gli interessi stabiliti per Legge;
Qualora l'imposta a debito non trovi completa copertura nemmeno nella retribuzione/pensione del mese di Dicembre, il sostituto deve obbligatoriamente mandare al proprio dipendente una comunicazione contenente il residuo da pagare: sar&#224; poi lo stesso contribuente a dover provvedere al relativo versamento entro il mese di Gennaio con apposita delega bancaria/postale. 
IMPOSTA A CREDITO: 
Le somme a credito vengono rimborsate con la retribuzione/pensione del mese di Luglio, mediante compensazione (conguaglio) con le ritenute che il datore di lavoro dovrebbe versare per conto dello stesso dipendente;
Qualora le ritenute del mese di Luglio relative al dipendente non dovessero essere sufficienti per effettuare il rimborso, il sostituto &#232; tenuto ad utilizzare anche le ritenute degli altri dipendenti e cos&#236; via fino al mese di Dicembre;
Nell'eventualit&#224; di un'ulteriore credito residuo nel mese di Dicembre, il contribuente lo vanter&#224; nella dichiarazione dell'anno successivo.

----------


## GINNY

Cerco di fare un po' di chiarezza perchè forse non mi sono spiegata:
1) fino all'anno scorso elaboravo le buste paga e personalmente avrei trattenuto tutto il residuo, quindi il saldo 2006 delle addizionali, all'atto della compilazione dell'ultima busta utile prima dell'aspettativa. Ora che le buste non le elaboro più, devo stare a quanto mi viene proposto e consegnato. Quindi, giusto si o giusto no, mi ritrovo con buste paga in negativo che devo contabilizzare.
2) Non si tratta di addizionali derivanti da conguaglio di 730, ma di 11 rate che trattengo  nel 2007 calcolate sul reddito 2006.
A fine 2006 ho rilevato il debito v/Erario per queste addizionali in Avere, che vado a diminuire tutte le volte (11) che verso nel 2007 le rate cumulativamente per tutti i dipendenti.
Ora, per questo famoso dipendente in aspettativa, se faccio la scrittura proposta da Speedy:
= dare crediti verso dipendenti 100; avere debiti verso erario 100
cosa faccio riapro un debito che ho già aperto?????? Dove sbaglio??????

----------


## Speedy

> Conguaglio nel modello 730
> IMPOSTA A DEBITO:
> Le imposte a debito sono trattenute dalla retribuzione /pensione del mese di Luglio.
> Qualora la retribuzione/pensione corrisposta nel mese di Luglio risulti insufficiente a coprire l'imposta complessivamente dovuta, il datore di lavoro tratterrà la parte residua nei periodi di paga immediatamente successivi, al massimo fino al mese di Dicembre, applicando gli interessi stabiliti per Legge;
> Qualora l'imposta a debito non trovi completa copertura nemmeno nella retribuzione/pensione del mese di Dicembre, il sostituto deve obbligatoriamente mandare al proprio dipendente una comunicazione contenente il residuo da pagare: sarà poi lo stesso contribuente a dover provvedere al relativo versamento entro il mese di Gennaio con apposita delega bancaria/postale.
> IMPOSTA A CREDITO:
> Le somme a credito vengono rimborsate con la retribuzione/pensione del mese di Luglio, mediante compensazione (conguaglio) con le ritenute che il datore di lavoro dovrebbe versare per conto dello stesso dipendente;
> Qualora le ritenute del mese di Luglio relative al dipendente non dovessero essere sufficienti per effettuare il rimborso, il sostituto è tenuto ad utilizzare anche le ritenute degli altri dipendenti e così via fino al mese di Dicembre;
> Nell'eventualità di un'ulteriore credito residuo nel mese di Dicembre, il contribuente lo vanterà nella dichiarazione dell'anno successivo.

  A dir la verità avevo interpretato come addizionali dell'anno precedente trattenute in 11 rate nell'anno successivo e non addizionali da 730

----------


## Speedy

> Cerco di fare un po' di chiarezza perchè forse non mi sono spiegata:
> 1) fino all'anno scorso elaboravo le buste paga e personalmente avrei trattenuto tutto il residuo, quindi il saldo 2006 delle addizionali, all'atto della compilazione dell'ultima busta utile prima dell'aspettativa. Ora che le buste non le elaboro più, devo stare a quanto mi viene proposto e consegnato. Quindi, giusto si o giusto no, mi ritrovo con buste paga in negativo che devo contabilizzare.
> 2) Non si tratta di addizionali derivanti da conguaglio di 730, ma di 11 rate che trattengo  nel 2007 calcolate sul reddito 2006.
> A fine 2006 ho rilevato il debito v/Erario per queste addizionali in Avere, che vado a diminuire tutte le volte (11) che verso nel 2007 le rate cumulativamente per tutti i dipendenti.
> Ora, per questo famoso dipendente in aspettativa, se faccio la scrittura proposta da Speedy:
> = dare crediti verso dipendenti 100; avere debiti verso erario 100
> cosa faccio riapro un debito che ho già aperto?????? Dove sbaglio??????

  Che scrittura hai fatto a fine 2006 ? 
D= ??  A= Debito verso erario

----------


## GINNY

Ho fatto la scrittura al 31/12/2006:
Addizionali regionali (costo) in Dare      a     Erario c/addizionali regionali in Avere  
Era riferito all'intervento relativo al 730, non a te, Speedy!!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Ho fatto la scrittura al 31/12/2006:
> Addizionali regionali (costo) in Dare      a     Erario c/addizionali regionali in Avere
> Era riferito all'intervento relativo al 730, non a te, Speedy!!!!

  Per il 730 tutto ok (avevo gi&#224; capito.. :Smile: ). 
La scrittura del 31.12.2006 &#232; errata, in quanto le addizionali regionali non sono un costo ma una partita di giro.
Puoi rimediare nel 2007 con la scrittura:
D= Crediti verso dipendenti
A= Sopravvenienze attive non tassabili (nella presunzione che quel costo delle addizionali nel 2006 lo hai ripreso come indeducibile dal reddito) 
E tutto torna come ti dicevo, in quanto i versamenti mensili delle addizionali regionali li rilevi in dare del conto Erario c/ addizionali regionali ed in avere di cassa-banche. 
Ciao

----------


## GINNY

Quindi Speedy non va rilevato il costo 2006 con prelievi 2007????? 
Allora ho sempre sbagliato...... grazie commercialista! (il mio chiaramente)
Nessuna scrittura a fine anno???? In pratica rilevo il costo dell'addizionale quando lo verso all'Erario

----------


## GINNY

Ecco perchè non capivo... era tutto sbagliato!!!!!
Grazie Speedy!!!!!!!!

----------

